# Of Course there's a Christmas Sale!



## CEM Store (Dec 14, 2012)

*Merry Christmas*​
*December 17th - 25th 
25% OFF STORE-WIDE SALE!*​

*But that's not all!  For an additional 10% off your total use coupon code:  HoHoHo

December 17th - 25th:  Be there and load up your cart >> CEM wishes you and your's a very Merry Christmas!*



*CEM*


----------



## CEM Store (Dec 14, 2012)

Be there the 17th because stock goes fast!


----------



## CEM Store (Dec 16, 2012)

Tomorrow it begins!


----------



## CEM Store (Dec 17, 2012)

CEM Store said:


> *Merry Christmas*​
> *December 17th - 25th
> 25% OFF STORE-WIDE SALE!*​
> 
> ...



Stock is going fast! Go now and stock up!


----------



## CEM Store (Dec 17, 2012)

The perfect gift for that special someone.


----------



## CEM Store (Dec 17, 2012)

'Tis the season!


----------



## CEM Store (Dec 18, 2012)

Next week is Christmas.


----------



## CEM Store (Dec 18, 2012)

CEM Store said:


> *Merry Christmas*​
> *December 17th - 25th
> 25% OFF STORE-WIDE SALE!*​
> 
> ...



Don't forget yourself this Christmas!


----------



## Bubbles! (Dec 19, 2012)

Putting in an order now to fill the stocking!


----------



## CEM Store (Dec 20, 2012)

Bubbles! said:


> Putting in an order now to fill the stocking!



Thanks for the order!


----------



## CEM Store (Dec 20, 2012)

Get on this before stock runs out!


----------



## CEM Store (Dec 21, 2012)

CEM Store said:


> *Merry Christmas*​
> *December 17th - 25th
> 25% OFF STORE-WIDE SALE!*​
> 
> ...





​


----------



## CEM Store (Dec 21, 2012)

CEM Store said:


> ​


Click above if you want quality products!​


----------



## CEM Store (Dec 22, 2012)

While supplies last and supplies are going fast!


----------



## CEM Store (Dec 23, 2012)

CEM Store said:


> *Merry Christmas*​
> *December 17th - 25th
> 25% OFF STORE-WIDE SALE!*​
> 
> ...


Christmas is right around the corner.


----------



## CEM Store (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## CEM Store (Dec 25, 2012)

CEM Store said:


> *Merry Christmas*​
> *December 17th - 25th
> 25% OFF STORE-WIDE SALE!*​
> 
> ...


Ends at midnight cst tonight!


----------

